

Beautiful free Git repository hosting service - zcxgxcvgdfg
https://gitgo.io/

======
dewey
A few screenshots wouldn't hurt if it's advertised as "Beautiful". Also the
"Blog" is just a blank page for me:
[https://gitgo.io/blog](https://gitgo.io/blog)

~~~
pas
[https://twitter.com/GitGoHQ/media](https://twitter.com/GitGoHQ/media) seems
nice though.

------
dcosson
No offense but I feel like I'm being dishonestly marketed to from your landing
page

The biggest thing is the tagline is "Simple, free version control" but after
checking your pricing (which is buried in the footer) you have tiered pricing
just like everyone else in this space, albeit with a different pricing scheme.
Obviously it costs money to run and I would never expect a service like this
to be completely free, but why pretend like your differentiator is being free?

Another smaller thing is your 100% SLA. Clicking through to the fine print
again, you offer 5% of the cost back per 30 min downtime per month. 30 min per
month is "only" between 3 & 4 nines (plus even if you miss that you only
refund 5% of the cost not a full refund so it's a pretty soft promise anyway).
As with the price I have no problem with the actual SLA, 99.95% uptime seems
reasonable, I just feel like you're trying to trick me as someone coming to
your site.

~~~
zcxgxcvgdfg
To be honest we have been focusing on our app and service more then our
marketing techniques.

The points you have made are valid and we will be addressing as soon as
possible.

The SLA is inline with other competitors but maybe it should be more a 'refund
policy'.

So far we have not had any downtime.

~~~
dcosson
Makes sense, I get that getting the product right for the first customers is
the top priority. Just wanted to share my initial reaction. Good luck with the
service.

------
jhgg
One huge thing missing from this is a demonstration of the UI and features.

Also, "Instant Deployments" is pretty confusing. Is this a self
hosted/licensed product or saas?

~~~
theIV
I was pretty confused and intrigued by "instant deployments" as well.

If you go to their help docs, you can see that they can integrate directly
with a few services (digital ocean and another that I can't remember) to
"instantly deploy" your app.

~~~
zcxgxcvgdfg
We have a page showing our deployment process but It was removed recently as
it's being improved.

We connect to any ssh service and run the commands to deploy your application
using GIT.

This saves you from having to setup hooks.

Deployments can be automatically triggered.

------
miah_
Too bad it will never work with CodeClimate, Travis-Ci, etc. We have many Git
hosting sites to choose from; but the reality is that few 3rd party sites
integrate with anything other than Github.

~~~
doublerebel
If they mirror the Github API, it's certainly possible. That's been the key to
Gitlab's wide adoption -- Gitlab is compatible with both CodeClimate and
Travis-CI.

~~~
zcxgxcvgdfg
We are working on supporting CodeClimate and will hopefully have something to
report very soon.

------
jaddison
Quick note: there's a spelling mistake on [https://gitgo.io/get-
started](https://gitgo.io/get-started) under issue tracking. Mange should be
Manage.

~~~
zcxgxcvgdfg
Thank you, corrected.

------
je42
What's the maximum repository size and file size ?

Most other services i know:

\- Github is somewhere at around 1GB.

\- Bitbucket has a soft limit at also 1GB.

~~~
zcxgxcvgdfg
Soft limit of 1GB

